# is my fish pregnant?



## xobettaox (Oct 22, 2012)

i have 2 red wag platies, but i don't know how to tell if they are male or female. one is much bigger than the other and was wondering if anyone could tell me if it's pregnant or swollen?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That Platy looks like it too me.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Males will have a "tube" underneath while females have a "fan". First picture looks male, second looks like a pregnant female.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think it was swimming during the pic.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You should be able to tell by the fins







the male has pointy looking fins as his anal fin







females have actual fins.

Anyways, the platy you have pictured looks like an overly bloated male to me..but you have a better view of it so you can tell better


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It's a male, no it's not pregnant


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The Platy seems to have the silver of a pregrent female.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It really is hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The fan might have been smaller because it swam fast?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Second picture is deffinately male


----------



## xobettaox (Oct 22, 2012)

They are actually pics of the same fish, it's hard to get a decent pic it's constantly swimming.

But yeah judging from the pics, I guess I would say it's a male because it has the black pointy fin and my other one doesn't. So if it's not pregnant, what can I do about the bloating problem? Is overfeeding the only thing that causes that?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

its more than likely over-feeding, I'd fast a couple days and if it doesnt go down then try a blanched pea or epsoms.


----------



## xobettaox (Oct 22, 2012)

ok, i'll try that. thanks!


----------

